# How often do your horses get days off from riding?



## Skutterbotch (Dec 1, 2009)

I usually give my girl a day or two off a week, I keep an eye on how my horse is doing training wise, is she is feeling a bit off, grouchy or just sour, i let her have a day off, but definitely at least 1 day, usually Saturday.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

If I don't get a day off, they don't either. Though now that I have green horses that need rode, my old broke horses don't get ridden very often but I used to ride for hours every day and never took a day off. There are tons of horses who literally work for 6 to 8 hours a day and never get a day off and don't show any wear from it.


----------



## Mickey4793 (Sep 24, 2009)

Skutterbotch said:


> I usually give my girl a day or two off a week, I keep an eye on how my horse is doing training wise, is she is feeling a bit off, grouchy or just sour, i let her have a day off, but definitely at least 1 day, usually Saturday.



He used to get sundays off because of my working schedule but it's changed so now I can and do ride him on sundays.

Some days he does get a lighter work out though, I guess that sort of counts as a break?


----------



## mandiemayus (May 5, 2010)

I usually ride about 5-6 nights a week at least for an hour after work. If I'm not riding sometimes I go just to brush and give him a snack! He is only 5 so he has a lot of work to do and I just recently bought him so we are bonding.


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

I was too heavy to ride for months after I got my mare. Just as I finally lose enough weight to think I might not break her back, she foals. She went for 2-3 years without being ridden before I got her, and wasn't ridden much after that - just a few times when the neighbor came over or when the daughter felt like showing off her (Dancer's) gaiting to her friend.

Once Dancer comes off of maternity leave and I find a saddle I like, we are going to do some serious work. She needs to build up muscle and I still need to lose about a ton.

Do you know how hard it is to find an affordable saddle for someone my size that fits my stupid horse? GAH!!!


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

I generally try to ride 5 - 6 times a week, and feel that it is important to give my horse a day to relax and unwind. If my rides during the week have been mainly very light, then occasionally I will do a 7 day week. If I've been doing strenuous work with my horse, then I will always give at least one day a week off, usually 2 and give a couple of lighter riders in between.


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

I don't think it's a sin not to give your horse a day off, but as long as you don't ride him VERY hard 7 days a week. :wink:

I try to ride 4-6 times a week if possible (unfortunately my barn is half an hour away), so that means Night Heat gets around 1-3 days off a week. :razz:


----------



## Pinto (Mar 31, 2010)

I only ride about 3/4 times a week because my horse lives so far away. And even then, it's only light work. He's 20 and he doesn't need to be heavily worked because he's just a pleasure/trail horse. I think most horses deserve at least a day or two off unless they are preparing for competition


----------



## Mickey4793 (Sep 24, 2009)

I also feel bad if I give don't take my horse out on a given day, because he gets stocked up really easily.

Take sundays for instance, he will have gotten a decent workout the day before because of my lesson, but on sundays they aren't turned out. When I get there his back leg will be swollen and riding is the most effective way for us to take down the swelling [no there is no heat, pain or lameness, he just swells up easily when he stands around.] I just feel so bad when he gets all swollen and I don't do anything about it.


----------



## Kawairashii Ichigo (Jul 18, 2010)

I got a hyper greenie, so I ride him every day. Though I don't ride him hard every day. It depends on the day (I don't have a riding ring, just the road and part of the front yard I have a jump set up on.) And how much energy my horse has. If he's tired I take it easy and don't spend much more than 15-20 minutes most. just enough for a little walk, little trot and maybe a bit of a canter. But for the every other normal day it's even walk, trot, canter and finish with a bit of a jump/poles (Whatever we're working on that day, or a bit of both).


----------



## MaggiStar (Mar 19, 2010)

Whilst I give my guys all Monday off because of commitments I dont think its neccessary. Think about it he gets 23hours of doing nothing so one hours work is not going to take much. 
As long as your not doing long strenuous work outs everyday ride as long as you like


----------



## JumperStride (Jul 1, 2010)

I give my horses and all the horses in my wing of the barn off on Sundays. It gives me a chance to check up on everyone, I do a quick groom on all of them and take a peak at their feet/legs etc. as they are lessons horses and beginners can't always pick out a horse acting funny. MY horses don't really need the day off, and I'll occaisonally throw a western saddle on one of em and jog around a trail or something, I don't see a problem with them being worked all week long as its in moderation as everyone has said. Sundays off is more for me then for them XD


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

If I had the chance to ride everyday, I would. I am a *FIRM* believer that a horse that has consistant work is a GOOD horse. If you work your horse a little every day...he wont have the chance to misbehave. I know there are exceptions to every rule. My horse Nico is a high flying gaming horse on a days rest. Ride him 3 days in a row and he could do western pleasure. The longer they sit, the worse off you are!


----------



## Mickey4793 (Sep 24, 2009)

^^ I actually have noticed that now that my horse is on a more routine and consistent riding schedule he has been a much better boy! :]


----------

